# Last game skill you "unlearned"



## snails1221 (Jul 18, 2018)

The first thing that comes to mind is switching between console and PC or even just switching between two diffrent consoles. If I've been playing a game on one platform for even a small amount of time, it can take me up to a week to adapt to the other platform's control style.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2018)

I've been playing loads of Monster Hunter World recently (logged my 300th hour yesterday if that tells you anything.) Monster Hunter has plenty of quirks on its own, but I won't be getting into those. What I'd like to mention is the weapons - each weapon has its own playstyle. Sure, many have similar points in their playstyles, but to truly grasp any one weapon, you have to spend enough time with it to figure out its nuances. Something else that's important to factor in here is personal playstyle. I'll define "personal playstyle" as a way of thinking as opposed to a "weapon playstyle," one that suits that weapon the best for maximum efficiency.

My friend and I were discussing our personal playstyles yesterday - he goes for riskier plays and doesn't always get his health in a good range. I, on the other hand, make sure that I can tank a hit at almost all times. He'll go in with maybe half a health bar or less to get that play which gives him a large opening for damage. I do what I can defensively and only go for large damage-dealing singular hits. If you've played Monster Hunter, you can probably guess at which weapons we like to use the most.

I'm most comfortable using the Greatsword, where my friend is most comfortable using the Longsword.

The Greatsword is a slow, tactical weapon that you have to charge up for maximum damage. It comes with two defensive options - a block, which uses the literal sword to block an attack, or a shoulder tackle, which, when timed correctly, reduces the damage taken as well as eliminates knockback. It features some of the best singular damage-dealing attacks out of any weapon. But because it's slow, you have to constantly sheath it so you're not walking around with weights on your legs.
The Longsword is different. No blocking capabilities, but it does feature a counter. Hard to pull off, yet a Godsend when you can. It's a fluid weapon with small evasive capabilities thanks to a move that pushes you away in a direction. From what I've experienced, each move can be chained into one another. The main mechanic is the "Spirit Gauge," which, for simplicity's sake, will increase your damage when correctly leveled. Maximizing efficiency with it means getting that gauge to the highest level, which also requires the connection of a certain combo. High risk, high reward, which is why my friend excels here.

Yesterday we played a match with each other for fun while using opposite weapons.

In order to get the gauge up and deal effective damage, I had to abandon my playstyle for the time being. The fight went great (we made it easier with our armor and what not,) so we could just focus on using the weapons. I dealt as much damage as he did using the Greatsword and even contributed to important moments. But I had to learn to really get in there, keep my weapon out, and combo-combo-combo.

Now, the only thing I can think that makes this different than the initial question is that this was not due to a mechanic I was used to and the game didn't have it. Or, it wasn't because I had to find a way around mechanics I didn't quite grasp. Rather, the game itself presented opportunity for growth by forcing me to think differently or die. I find Monster Hunter interesting in that you can still have two distinct playstyles while playing one weapon, and each weapon encourages a certain style of play, forcing you to broaden your horizon.

I still want my health full though, dang it.


----------



## x65943 (Jul 18, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is switching between console and PC or even just switching between two diffrent consoles. If I've been playing a game on one platform for even a small amount of time, it can take me up to a week to adapt to the other platform's control style.


Similar to this. Trying to play smash Bros with a different controller is just awful.

So many years of muscle memory down the drain. The knee jerk responses actually fight against you.


----------



## BrandonE1993 (Jul 18, 2018)

More recently I'd have to say switching to controller from mouse and keyboard. I also tried playing guitar hero not too long ago.. definitely not the rockstar I used to be


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 18, 2018)

Whenever I play a platform that uses the first button to jump and the second to run.


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 18, 2018)

Rather than "Unlearning" a skill, there was a time I had to "unlearn" *common gaming logic* in order to progress the correct way in a specific game.
That game is Undertale.




Spoiler: Don't open if you never finished Undertale



the most well-known example is your choice of actions. When I played the game for the first time, I thought that just like in any RPG, killing monsters is the key to victory.
The problem is, when you're killing the major characters, like Toriel, the game gives you reasons to feel bad about it. Because those major characters are people just like us(well, they are monsters though), the game shows the consequences throughout your journey after killing them.

So due to my high sensitivity, after I killed Toriel, I did a reset....only to realize some characters seem to remember what happened.
This is a great example of corrupting your flow of mind, leaving you thinking what would happen if you do that and do this.
I didn't let myself feel too bad about it, and eventually I fought Asriel and got the true pacifist ending.

However, because that twist in the plot, you're getting more curious about other possibilities, and one of the most common examples is.... "what would happen if I killed everyone?"
Entering, *The Genocide Route.* Where the consequences are even worse when you reach the end. It is famously known for it's Sans boss fight, alongside the theme "Megalovania".
Another example is going the other way around. If you go genocide first, then true pacifist, *you still face the consequences from the genocide route.*

So my main point is, in order to reach the "good ending" in this game, I had to change my reasoning of logic, and try a better approach.
Now it's not like that "friendship" system is pretty original. after all, Shin Megami Tensei also did that.
But because of how everything is designed, the music and how it changes throughout decisions you make, and the characters' personalities, you feel a greater guilt over your mistakes.


----------



## Zense (Jul 18, 2018)

There's probably lot's of examples, especially going from one game to it's sequel/spinoff.

One example from the top of my mind right now is the card based system in Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories, where you had to start planning and use different tactics for the more difficult boss battles than the usual Kingdom Hearts' "attack, heal and repeat".

A different story is my first playthrough of Super Mario Bros and The Lost Levels on NES. I had to unlearn years of playing modern mario games/platformers. If you don't know those early mario controls feel like you're controlling a train...


----------



## brunocar (Jul 18, 2018)

im a huge fan of megaman, i grew up with inti creates's megaman zero saga, but i got so used to the smooth dashing and short kill times with melee weapons that encourage rushing your enemy before they can attack, that when i play megaman X it feels too slow until i get really into it


----------



## Vieela (Jul 18, 2018)

When there's a game that uses B for jumping and A for something else, and other game that uses B for something else and A for jumping, i really have a hard time getting used to these controls. It's always a back-and-forth thing, i just really usually cannot get used to it easily.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2018)

Vieela said:


> When there's a game that uses B for jumping and A for something else, and other game that uses B for something else and A for jumping, i really have a hard time getting used to these controls. It's always a back-and-forth thing, i just really usually cannot get used to it easily.


A is for confirmation/primary action (attack etc). B is for cancellation/secondary action (jumping etc). X (or start in older consoles) is for menu.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2018)

had to stop the big red button after playing a lot of pokemon. this costed me twice my files (just press the enter until all dialogs go away) and big chunk of story in a zelda game.
you cant sanely play pokemon without mashing the A button all the time when somebody speaks. its soooo slooow... even battles are slow- have to press A to use the best attack over and over again...
abother thing is getting used to notmal speed vs getting used to 10x on an emulator. I need to be relaxed to even try to  play on console w/o fast forward. the whole feeling is different...
fun story- I had an old laptop, something from 2006 and tried to play meatboy. I was bad at first, becausr you have 0.5 seconds of lag between button press and response- Im not even kidding!- but I mastered it. I had to thinm 0.5 seconds ahead- pushing a button before thr bad thing even came close! later I had to unlearn that when I played on a normal pc...

I never had the problem with controls- I always set the settings as I like em, or just dont play. I play some games on both pc and a controller-based console and never thought about the possibity of having problems witj the controlls...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Vieela said:


> When there's a game that uses B for jumping and A for something else, and other game that uses B for something else and A for jumping, i really have a hard time getting used to these controls. It's always a back-and-forth thing, i just really usually cannot get used to it easily.


all games should use A for jump. fuck all the other games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ah and wtf why does pressing the right button on nintendo means ok, but on xbox it means cancel? had problems with that too


----------



## elBenyo (Jul 18, 2018)

Damn Retropie wants you to use Nintendo's placement of "B" and "A" buttons to go back and forward, unfortunate if you use a 360 controller because Microsoft uses them backwards by comparison.


----------



## Zense (Jul 18, 2018)

natanelho said:


> all games should use A for jump. fuck all the other games.
> 
> ah and wtf why does pressing the right button on nintendo means ok, but on xbox it means cancel? had problems with that too


In a distant and alternative future where humans have forgotten all about religion, they will be fighting over whether A or B should be cancel or confirm...


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Jul 18, 2018)

I can't left click now. My mouse started double clicking after long play of the Steam Alien Invaders community game, I guess mashing your mouse button takes a toll. I switched the primary click after it drove me crazy and now I can't go back to it. 
(I feel like I misunderstood the topic..)


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm going with "jump controls". I play some retro games lately (mario land! mario land 2!  ), and man...back then, when you jumped in a platformer, it allowed for far less control and precision than is currently the standard. 

While somewhat unrelated, I...can't make the connection between the thread title and the opening post (sorry, @FAST6191  ). I had to resort to the first reactions to know just what the discussion was really about.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 18, 2018)

natanelho said:


> all games should use A for jump. fuck all the other games.


tfw you go from a game that uses A for jump on the XBONE to one that uses A on the Switch and you want to kill yourself.
Actually, whenever you've been playing either XBONE or Switch and go to the other one, and start cancelling everything instead of accepting, even struggling to make your way around the Home screen and launch a game. (though, already pointed out before)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> tfw you go from a game that uses A for jump on the XBONE to one that uses A on the Switch and you want to kill yourself.
> Actually, whenever you've been playing either XBONE or Switch and go to the other one, and start cancelling everything instead of accepting, even struggling to make your way around the Home screen and launch a game. (though, already pointed out before)


yep I agree.. the idea of the same button (the right one) having different actions and names on different consoles is annoying

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zense said:


> In a distant and alternative future where humans have forgotten all about religion, they will be fighting over whether A or B should be cancel or confirm...


whatever. just choose one and use it. this thing should have beem standard by now, after 50 years of gaming...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 19, 2018)

reading through the manual on the way home......cheap [email protected]$%@£ds

granted I didn't ever really learn much from it, and the internet means you can look up whatever you want....but still


----------



## Xzi (Jul 19, 2018)

I'd probably suck at RTS games now despite hundreds of hours in Warcraft 3, as well as earlier Warcraft, Starcraft and Command and Conquer games.  There just hasn't been anything new in that category to grab my attention for some time.  Of course, I've gained new skills since then from Soulslikes and roguelikes, but that's not what this discussion is about.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 19, 2018)

I've unlearned how to sprint without a sprint toggle button. If I have to hold anything to run, I'll go insane.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> I've unlearned how to sprint without a sprint toggle button. If I have to hold anything to run, I'll go insane.


What about games where you have to equip an item to be able to sprint?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 19, 2018)

To be honest, gyro controls for aiming in e.g. Zelga BotW are a good thing... when you are in lying in your sofa.
Each time I get my Switch for commute I need to kind of unlearn (stop moving the console by reflex trying to fine aim like an idiot) that and use the analog alone... or try to compensate for the ever changing acceleration vectors of the bus (which is too much of a PITA).

I don't know if that counts anyway.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 19, 2018)

Playing some games on a keyboard and mouse. I use a controller whenever I can.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 19, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> What about games where you have to equip an item to be able to sprint?


I can't think of anything recent with that mechanic, the only games that come to mind are Metroid and Half-life. It's inoffensive when it's for something like a rocket jump, but that's ancient history as well. While we're on the subject of sprinting, stamina bars need to go. If I can sprint for longer than a character in a video game the mechanic comes across as stupid.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 19, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> I've unlearned how to sprint without a sprint toggle button. If I have to hold anything to run, I'll go insane.



Pretty much this.
I'm so used to bashing the A button to sprint that I cannot get accustomed to games that require you to hold the A to sprint.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> I can't think of anything recent with that mechanic, the only games that come to mind are Metroid and Half-life. It's inoffensive when it's for something like a rocket jump, but that's ancient history as well. While we're on the subject of sprinting, stamina bars need to go. If I can sprint for longer than a character in a video game the mechanic comes across as stupid.


I saw it as recent as some of the DS RPGs, worse still I recall one of those which running would drop your health (though it was one of the first).

Also maybe you are more fit than the 20 years trained special forces type. Did you ever think of that?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 19, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I saw it as recent as some of the DS RPGs, worse still I recall one of those which running would drop your health (though it was one of the first).
> 
> Also maybe you are more fit than the 20 years trained special forces type. Did you ever think of that?


See, the DS isn't recent anymore, it'll be able to drink, drive and marry legally in a few years, hopefully not all three at the same time.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2018)

you cant unlearn skill in the sims
which is sad
if you ever get a sim with level 10 fitness
then you can make it eat a lot, be a potato couch, etc
your sim can become muscular-shaped back again super fast
same with all other skills, even if you dont practice them for a long time
your skills "skillness" wont decreases


----------



## DS1 (Jul 20, 2018)

The Prinny platformer games for PSP removed the physics that made Super Mario Bros revolutionary. They did a good job of making the game challenging and interesting with throwback physics, but find me one person that didn't have to unlearn 2 decades worth of intuitive platforming skills.


----------

